# France.......loads of money



## skid (Nov 21, 2005)

Go over to France a lot but its sure getting pricey,food is higher and drink is not worth it ,petrol is 103 in the village and 112 on motorways

Small bottle of 1664 beer in Dieppe bar was 3.70 that just mad .

still love the place ????????  :lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

My fav place also. I like a drink but when we are in France its only very occasionally we would have a drink in a bar. Prefer to drink in or around the van anyway and supermarket prices are if anything a little cheaper than home for booze. I dont understand why a can of Kronenberg in a supermarket is less than a euro but a 400cl glass of beer which is not even a pint in a bar can be 7 Euros. Someone said its high taxes but Im not convinced. Cant wait to get back to France though.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

BUt then gazoil at 1.05€ compares very favourably with diesel in Uk at £1.13 per litre. (1€ = £0.92, £1 = 1.10€)

Our Council Tax equivalent in France is 369€ c/w £1700 in UK for similar sized house.

So some things are more, others are less, but France has so many good points it is well worth it IMHO.

Can't wait to get back there.

Dave


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Penquin said:


> BUt then gazoil at 1.05€ compares very favourably with diesel in Uk at £1.13 per litre. (1€ = £0.92, £1 = 1.10€)
> 
> Our Council Tax equivalent in France is 369€ c/w £1700 in UK for similar sized house.
> 
> ...


Yep totally agree. As Booze and Diesel are a big slice of our budget abroad and the fact that you can camp just about anywhere for Free, France works out the best value for money for a MH holiday for us.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

After visiting France for many years I only found out last year that drinks coffee/beer etc. are MUCH cheaper if you stand at the bar and are not waited on. In many istances in Paris less than half price. Mind you you have to put up with the glares of the waiters! It's worth knowing though

DicK


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*France*



Penquin said:


> BUt then gazoil at 1.05€ compares very favourably with diesel in Uk at £1.13 per litre. (1€ = £0.92, £1 = 1.10€)
> 
> Our Council Tax equivalent in France is 369€ c/w £1700 in UK for similar sized house.
> 
> ...


Here Here


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

We found France much more expensive this September than previous years - pound down against the euro and rise in the their cost of living. But we still go because of the different regions, markets, wine bought directly from vineyards, the people, weather and food etc.
You just have to search a little harder for the good value plat de jour and maybe do more cooking yourself.
I can't wait to get back to ...?
Where is your favourite place?
Ours is Mausanne le Alpilles in Provence.

Bob


----------



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

We were once told the further you sit from the bar,ie on the pavement, the dearer the drinks....still love it there tho and found last year Lidl had the best prices for packs of beer( and other things) and we prefer to drink back at MH because won,t drive or cycle after a "quaff"as OH calls it.Roll on prochaine annee....


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Bob45 said:


> Where is your favourite place?
> Ours is Mausanne le Alpilles in Provence.
> 
> Bob


I'm just beginning to put together some holiday ideas for a trip down that way next year - what't the attraction of Mausanne le Alpilles?


----------



## robrace (Jun 30, 2005)

*expensive*

Yes agree!We go to France every year at the begnning of September and found everything so much more expensive this year.We love eating out but the cheapest "Plat du Jour"we found was 16euro.We felt like the poor relations as some of the menu's were 54 euro.We paid 18 euro for a bottle of Rose in one "Cafe"only to see same wine at 2euro's in the local Supermarket!Still had a great holiday though and will back next year hopefully.Down to Ilse de Re this year but probably Brittany next


----------



## kennyboy (Oct 25, 2005)

Where were you in France Robrace? Was it the south of France at the height of the summer? 
We have just got back from a few days away in the Vendee and Nantes, and had a very cheap time. Over 5 days, 20 euros on 1 site and 3 aires and 2 meals out for 28 euros! there were lots of places with plat du jour between 7.50 and 9 euros and menus from 10 euros. Obviously nothing fancy but good honest fare. It is always cheaper inland. As for diesel we paid between 0.99 and 1.04 euros a litre.

Ken


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

we were in le tuoquet in august and a 25cl kronnenberg sitting at the table on the pavement at le tavern royal was 3 euros when we had a meal inside the same drink was 4 euros we found that the prices had reallygone up from previous years but saying that had two nights on the aire at the yacht club for 6.50 euros per night so swings and roundabouts i suppose


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> We paid 18 euro for a bottle of Rose in one "Cafe"only to see same wine at 2euro's in the local Supermarket!


But you say you go to France every september??

Thought you'd have more sense than to pay that amount then :wink: :roll:


----------



## 106573 (Aug 20, 2007)

Love France, only downside, seems to be full of French people :lol: :lol: ..........Joking of coarse, we have met some smashing types all over France, and a very special mention for the very *polite* French Police!
Tinhut


----------



## robrace (Jun 30, 2005)

*SEPTEMBER HOLIDAY*

We normally eat out every night or two but as I said we did'nt this year which was'nt a problem!Got the BBQ OUT.We stopped at St Valerie sur Somme,Honfleur,La Rochell,Isle de Re,Coulon,Nr Giverney(to see Monet's Garden,Dieppe,and lastly the Aire at Calais.Stayed on a mixture of Aires and Campsites.We have been going to France for a number of years always the 1st two weeks of September(kids are back at school)We found this year that alot of the Aires were also very busy.We have stayed at most before with no problems but we found some full or nr full.The one at Dieppe we had the only space at mid day.Appears to be many more Motorhomes on the road and a lot of them being the French themselves.Still had a great time and still works out cheaper than the Uk.We have been up to Islle of Sky in August and paid £26 for one night on a scruffy site.!!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: expensive*



robrace said:


> Yes agree!We go to France every year at the begnning of September and found everything so much more expensive this year.We love eating out but the cheapest "Plat du Jour"we found was 16euro.We felt like the poor relations as some of the menu's were 54 euro.We paid 18 euro for a bottle of Rose in one "Cafe"only to see same wine at 2euro's in the local Supermarket!Still had a great holiday though and will back next year hopefully.Down to Ilse de Re this year but probably Brittany next


You must be picking the posh places with table cloths and candles.
Most local Plat-de-jour here are from €11.50 to €12.50 inc wine and coffee.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I remember in the summer walking on a beach near St Tropez in the late afternoon. We wanted a drink and had a fridge full back in the van but stopped at a scruffy little beach bar shack. It was nice to have reached the med in the van, it was a lovely warm evening so we had a glass of white wine each. Very nice, sat at the bar watching people and the sea. It was so nice we pondered staying for a while but decided not to. Just as well E15 for two glasses of wine in a hut! God knows what they charge around St Tropez harbour! 

Its a shame really as we would have ate and drank out more if prices were more reasonable. As I said earlier im this post France is the best value for us but only because we dont eat or drink out, well hardly ever. If they lowered their prices then places would be full but I suppose they have their reasons.


----------



## jeanie201 (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi,
Just back from spending 40 nights in France, going down to Med near to Spanish boarder. "Site" fees worked out at just under €3/night, including 5 nights on municiple at Banyuls-sur-mer, rest on aires many free. Fuel varied from €0.98 to €1.03, free wi-fi at Banyuls, Narbonne and Gruissan, coffee sat people watching in Narbonne etc €1 a cup (Tax reduced on food in cafes passed on by reductions on certain items like coffee). On top of that went to two great, free, wine festivals and enjoyed lovely sunny and warm weather. So is France good value still; answer yes it is.We could certainly not enjoy such a motorhome lifestyle in the U.K. !


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

All this makes Spain look cheap menu del dia 6 to 10 euros 3 courses and many with a drink at 9 euros an excellent meal.A good meal out in a top restaurant with good wine less than 50 euros for 2, 3 courses wine and coffee.
Diesel going up but still cheaper at 94.8


----------



## FDB (Oct 29, 2007)

If you want a good value meal in France eat at lunchtime at the white van mens restaurants, buffet starter, main course, dessert maybe cheese plus wine or water for 9 or 10 euros. no frills, may have to share a table but normally a good meal / atmosphere, just look out for where the vans park at lunchtime. Walk in take a plate to the buffet, help yourself and sit down where you fancy. Great places


----------

